

A (brief) retrospective on transactional memory - chollida1
http://www.bluebytesoftware.com/blog/2010/01/03/ABriefRetrospectiveOnTransactionalMemory.aspx

======
scott_s
This is an excellent overview of the very real difficulties of implementing
software transactional memory in practice, and the implications that has for
users of STM.

Personally, I've always been skeptical about how easy it will be to both use
and implement STM in a language and platform. Simple cases are easy, but the
semantics of things like nested transactions get hairy fast. While I agree
that it's doable to use STM to synchronize a program, I'm still not convinced
it's _easier_ than using locks.

------
Maro
I'm always excited to read about STM. It is my opinion that a startup could
make a decent living off STM, given that it wouldn't have to support a large,
existing ecosystem like Microsoft. Lots of papers have been written, there are
probably open-source implementations out there, and it's a very nice problem
to work on.

